# New Roamer



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi,

Looking for a new watch for a special birthday. Looked at Christopher Ward and steinhart (like the divers and pilot watches) but saw a Roamer Searock and Venus in a local jewelers and liked them both

I am drawn to Roamer as my dad had one which I have inherited (no longer works unfortunately). Just wondering if there are any Roamer fans on the forum who can offer some opinions on the quality and value for money of the brand and if anyone has either a searock or venus, how do they look on a leather strap as I like swapping from bracelet to strap

I have a fairly modest collection of watches, my favourite is probably my SKX007 which I wear most and is incredibly accurate, I have a tag aquaracer chrono automatic which I don't wear much (in truth I prefer the look of the 007, its also more comfortable to wear and its more accurate). I also have a black monster which I only wear now and again

Thanks in advance for any advice

Chris


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I know nothing about them but the Searock seems to tick all the boxes for me - ETA 2824, 42mm case, Explorer-type case - it looks the part.

However, at that price point there's a lot to choose from so do the research. Sorry I can't be more help :-(

Try the Christopher Ward forum as well. Good luck


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, I quite like the Christopher Ward divers but one thing that puts me off a bit is how the date window doesn't fall exactly on the 4 o'clock mark, I know its nothing major but I find that small things can put me right off a watch - I did have a C8 mark one but sent it back after a couple of weeks as I didn't like the hands

Any advice is welcome on watches that are good value for money for around 500 quid 

Chris


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Sad to say but Roamer are no longer the watchmakers of the era when your dad's Roamer was probably made. I have been a fan of vintage MST Roamer for many years now & in their past history they made some outstanding watches. With that in mind I was coloured curious when they re emerged onto the European market & purchased a R-Line & Searock via a German dealer as they were not retailing in the UK.

TBH very dissapionted with the build quality. Nice looking watches on paper but a tad on the tacky side in the flesh.

In conclussion go with Steinhart . Obviously just my opinion.


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, the searock bracelet was a bit to shiny for my liking and not sure about the cyclops, I did prefer the look of the venus bracelet. Decisions decisions, not only am I not sure about which manufacturer to go with I am not even sure which style

I do like divers but I have 3 now and there doesn't seem much point getting another when there are so many other styles to choose from (the rotating bezel is so handy though)

I am swaying towards the steinhart marine or pilot watches but also like the ocean one, also like the stowa equivalents but think they may be a bit out of my price range - how does steinhart quality compare to stowa?

Think I read somewhere that handwind watches need servicing more often than automatics, is this right or did I just dream it?

Chris


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

What exactly are you after - a pilot or a diver? 

If it's a pilot then you won't go wrong with a Laco (original WWII manufacturer), Stowa (original WWII manufacturer), Steinhart, Archimede (original WWII manufacturer) or Fortis.

If it's a diver then it depends whether you want huge tool diver, retro, Sub homage, military - there are so many.

I have these pilots and divers if it helps:










Laco Ausberg










Fortis Flieger










Orient Mako










Squale 1521










Gerlach ORP Sokol

All of the above are within your budget (the Fortis can be had 2nd hand in excellent condition for around Â£500).

The Roamer Searock was a kind of Explorer style, which is a different thing again, and perhaps the Smiths Everest might work for you:










I hope some of this helped. There are so many good watches out there it pays to research first :thumbup:


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, great looking watches 

I am looking for something that I can wear all the time, I want it to look good but also be comfortable to wear all day. I don't want a tool diver, if I go for a diver I would probably be looking for a sub style.

I do like the explorer style and I have heard that the smiths is great quality but I am not sure about the dial or hands

At the moment I am favouring the Steinhart Marine roman (which I know isn't a diver or a pilot  ) but I think it may look too big and/or be to big for comfort (7.5inch wrist), How big are your two pilots? Are they comfortable to wear all day?

The problem with buying online is I won't know how it looks on my wrist or how comfortable it is until I've got it

Thanks

Chris


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

If it's a Marine style you like then there's one for sale from a very reliable seller on here.

Have you looked at Kemmner watches?










My Squale and the Laco are 42mm and my wrist is 7.2" so 42mm will be fine on you. And they're really comfortable so no worries on that score.

The Kemmner is 42mm BTW. The seller is Robert75 and I've bought off him from the CW Forum and he's totally honest, reliable and helpful.

Here's the link:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=80931


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

The Laco looks bigger than 42mm, Hadn't heard of Kemmner but I have been checking them out on ebay and youtube and look very good, like the look of the divers

Thanks for your help, its given me something to think about


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

The Kemmner is now sold mate. If you are interested in those watches they are lovely watches, well built and very good customer service. He does also make various pilots type watches so it may be worth dropping him an e-mail.


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

I am still looking and not really much further forward, I still really like the 2 Roamers,



> TBH very dissapionted with the build quality. Nice looking watches on paper but a tad on the tacky side in the flesh.


futuristfan, could you explain exactly what it is that you don't like about the build quality, is it just the blingey bracelet, or is there anything else? Have you tried the searock on a leather strap?

Chris


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Chris

Can live with blingy :lol: Take this Roaming for instance deployment clasp never locked. Bad cheap design pressure locking only, keeps popping open and watch obviously comes loose. Roamer want me to send the whole watch back for this issue!! Going next week.

]









Had a Competence Jumbo had 2 visits to watchmaker for Crown & DW issues within 6 months of arrival. Then split pins fell out of the bracelet allowing the watch to hit the tarmac on a Nottingham High Street. 

It could just be that I have been unlucky but it has jaded my opinion as I have said I have been a collector of older Roamer MST for a few years & still champion them but their modern incarnations have left me cold.


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi futuristfan,

Thanks for the info, think I will probably give the Roamers a miss then.

I said I am not looking for a tool diver but quite like the look of the squale 1521 but think it is probably a bit too expensive. The other watches that I am considering I have only seen on the net, very reluctant to fork out Â£600 on something I haven't actually seen in the flesh and tried on


----------



## d1st (Nov 22, 2009)

I rate Roamer watches very highly. I recently purchased the Rotodate, Rockshell auto diver and the Searock. each one was less than half price and the build quality and time keeping is superb. don't know why they are so unloved. if you want to read more, you can see a review I posted for the Rockshell elsewhere a few months ago; http://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/worlds-first-review-new-roamer-rockshell-mark-iii-far-i-know-961348.html


----------



## d1st (Nov 22, 2009)

Just want to say as well that the Venus is next on my list, I can see why you like that one. looks very classic with a nice less blingy, brushed steel finish.


----------

